# Laptop Won't Run on Battery Power



## TahmeG (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I have searched and searched for an answer to this problem, but can't seem to find a solution. Maybe someone here has a new idea...

Basically my computer suddenly stopped running on battery power. It had been working just fine until about two weeks ago. Here are the bullet points:

The computer won't turn on with battery installed unless the A/C adapter is also plugged into it. And, once on, the computer will shut down immediately if the A/C plug is pulled out.
The battery is relatively new (less than six months old.) 
When pressed, the button on the battery itself indicates the battery is healthy (all lights illuminate, none flashing).
The meter on the computer indicates the new battery is working properly. When left out for a couple days and then put back in, the dell meter shows that it has lost 1% power and goes about charging it then successfully reports 100% charge after a while.
I've tried two old batteries (known bad, just haven't gotten around to taking them to be recycled) while using A/C adapter to see what the battery meter on the computer says... The meter displays an empty battery with a red x at the bottom when either of those is put in. 

What I can't understand is why is it only working one direction? The battery will accept a charge from the computer then won't run off that charge later?

Other suggestions I've already tried, but haven't helped:
Verify computer has latest bios update.
Check for bent contacts.
Clean contacts with high pressure air can.
Clean contacts with q-tip.
Tried the other batteries to verify that the Dell Battery Meter isn't reporting dead batteries as healthy.
Checked for dead cells by pushing button on battery.
Check Dell's website for any available downloads to do with power supply... none found.
Check Dell's website to be sure the battery is not on a recall list... it's not.

Other Quick facts:
Computer - Dell Inspiron E1505
OPsys - Vista 32
Computer warranty - just expired...... figures....

Battery is still under warranty, but that warranty only covers batteries that won't hold a charge... This battery appears to be holding a charge just fine, so I'm concerned that the problem lies with the computer. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions, or has anyone else ever heard of such a problem? I would really appreciate the help.

Thanks,
TahmeG


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

First thing to try is to use System Restore to a date when you know the battery was working as a test.....you can undo the restore afterwards


----------



## TahmeG (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm... I just tried to perform a system restore, per your suggestion, only to find that I have no restore points more than 7 days old! Is this typical? I certainly didn't delete anything...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you checked in power settings....in Control Panel........

Have you got the drivers under the Utilities headings on Dell site

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...abIndex=&scanSupported=True&scanConsent=False


----------



## TahmeG (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not sure what I'm looking for in power settings or control panel, other than battery health. It does recognize the battery, and will charge it. The computer just won't run on the charged battery after that.
As far as the driver downloads on the Dell site: Yes, I confirmed that I have all the necessary drivers last week.

Does anyone know if there is a way to completely drain a battery (without running the computer on it, as that's not an option for me right now) quickly? I haven't tried draining it completely and recharging it... Not since the last time it worked, that is. Maybe that could help?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

You would need to buy a unit that does that.........just google there are plenty about........the best way would be to try another known working battery on that PC or try that battery on someone else's PC


----------



## TahmeG (Mar 25, 2010)

Alright. Thanks. : )

Before I buy a new one, though... Do you know of any malicious programs that might cause something like this? I am having other computer issues that appear to be getting worse (see post in malware forum) and if they could be related, maybe it could save me a few hundred bucks. (Always a good thing.....) 
: )


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I have know some issues like this solved by reinstall the Operating System.....bit drastic and may not work.....have you posted your Hijack log in the Malware part of this site?


----------



## TahmeG (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes. There are two logs posted there. 
Is there anything in particular I could look for? 
I noticed some strange processes in my task manager, too, but I can't access them... nor am I able to copy and paste that list into a posting on this site. Some processes have been disabled. It's all very strange.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I just took a quick look at your log....I am not a log expert but do you have Parental controls set on your PC?


----------



## TahmeG (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes. Is that problematic? I can remove them. I don't have kids using this computer anymore.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

No that's fine just wanted to make sure you set them there.....you do have some odd entries so it is best to wait for a response on the malware part of this site.......however I am doubtful that will solve your battery issue.


----------



## TahmeG (Mar 25, 2010)

Bummer.... 
Well, thanks anyway. I appreciate the help! : )


----------

